# Needed: Good dog food



## Selandra (Mar 10, 2010)

I need help. I've been researching a lot and can't seem to find just the right dog food. I am planning on going on a raw diet but thats not for at least another year. My dog has problems with hot spots and getting sick on various foods. So I finally had him blood tested for allergies. Here's what I found, he is allergic to:

Oats  (just about ever non allergine food contains this)
Soy
Yeast (I'm not sure if this includes brewer's yeast)
Barley

Yep, the key ingredients in most dog foods. 

His top non allergies:

Cow's milk
Turkey, Chicken, Lamb, Pork (in order from best)
Potato
Rice

Everything else was in between.
So does anyone know of any foods that fit the profile to help him? Also he's a 75lb guy so anything that costs $5 or more a lb will be an issue. And I'd like to avoid plastic bags (see other post) and I need to be able to get it online as I live in the middle of nowhere. 
See Easy!!! :biggrin: I would go back to AvoDerm as he did ok on it, however, one of its top ingredients is oats and I'd like to eliminate all the high allergy ingredients.

Thank you any help or suggestions.

BTW: am currently making my own food but meat is expensive here and I won't be able to grow my own until next year. Just need something until than.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm not sure where you live but if you have a Tractor Supply Company near you I would recommend Taste of the Wild. You can also order it online. They have a special deal where if you go to there home page click on the $5 off coupon link you can get 10% off on your entire online order.


----------



## Selandra (Mar 10, 2010)

Tried Taste of the Wild, did ok on first bag, only couple hot spots, but second bag only a few days in stopped eating and was getting sick again. Bought same type and at the same location. 
My dog does love the BG Buffalo canned but I'm afraid to try the bagged as everything in the new plastic bags seems to set him off.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Evo doesnt' contain yeast and still comes in the traditional dog food bags. All of my dogs do well on it, including my 13 year old Lhasa who has lots of allergies and used to live on venison food only. I finally put her on Evo dry and she does great. I avoid yeast, salmon, and olive oil in foods for her,(she gets a variety of canned food too), along with all grains and she is doing really well.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

Blue Buffalo doesn't come in the palstic bags. I would give it a try.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

California Natural...a wonderfully mild food. I went right to it after all my issues with Canidae. Firm poop almost immediately and fixed the bad tummies quick. 

You mention that you have to stay under $5/lb. Good lord, that opens your options to about everything available...did I read that correctly? 

If you can get him into Orijen/Evo...certainly they are my fav's but I honetly don't have their ingredient lists in front of me right now.


----------



## Selandra (Mar 10, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> You mention that you have to stay under $5/lb. Good lord, that opens your options to about everything available...did I read that correctly?


It think I was probably being a bit overboard.. however, I had just looked at Honest Kitchen, which looked really good until I estimated that I would need two 10lb boxes a month. At $82 a box well thats about $5.85 a day.

I guess I should say around $2-$3 a day.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

HONEST KITCHEN IS CRAP. i like canidae grain free a lot, and orijen as well. evo ive heard is good, but it looks like not much meat and a lot of veggies.

evo red

Ingredients
Beef, Lamb Meal, Potatoes, Egg, Sunflower Oil, Buffalo, Lamb, Venison, Beef Cartilage, Herring Oil, Natural Flavors, Apples, Carrots, Tomatoes, Alfalfa Sprouts, Garlic, Cottage Cheese, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins/Minerals, Ascorbic Acid, Dried Chicory Root, Direct-Fed Microbials, Vitamin E Supplement, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Evo Chicken has about the same meat level as Orijen. I use both of them on three of my dogs. My little dog with allergies can't handle Orijen. It has salmon which she can't have so she sticks with Evo Chicken. I feel it has a very high meat content. 

Turkey, chicken, turkey meal, chicken meal, potatoes, herring meal, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), natural flavors, egg, apples, tomatoes, potassium chloride, carrots, Vitamins (ascorbic acid, Vitamin E supplement, niacin supplement, calcium pantothenate, beta carotene, Vitamin B12 supplement, Vitamin D3 supplement, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, biotin, folic acid), cottage cheese, minerals, alfalfa sprouts, dried chicory root, direct-fed microbials.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> HONEST KITCHEN IS CRAP. i like canidae grain free a lot, and orijen as well. evo ive heard is good, but it looks like not much meat and a lot of veggies.
> 
> evo red
> 
> ...


Umm Evo doesn't really have that many veggies in it, check it out. I put in bold the meat/egg and underlined the fruits and veggies.

ETA: I agree that Honest Kitchen is not good though.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> HONEST KITCHEN IS CRAP. i like canidae grain free a lot, and orijen as well. evo ive heard is good, but it looks like not much meat and a lot of veggies.
> 
> evo red
> 
> ...


You are wrong.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> You are wrong.


no im not.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Umm Evo doesn't really have that many veggies in it, check it out. I put in bold the meat/egg and underlined the fruits and veggies.
> 
> ETA: I agree that Honest Kitchen is not good though.


i guess its not too bad.
whats eta mean.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> whats eta mean.


Edited to Add


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

dehydrated foods are not worth the money imo, with that said, I have talked to couple people with dogs who have serious digestive issues and cannot tolerate kibble (they also dont want to feed raw), this food has been a life saver for their dogs. So to each their own.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Evo or Orijen....that's it.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Evo or Orijen....that's it.



I agree, also add in Horizon into the mix.


----------

